# My First Planted Tank, some questions



## jmk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a 30 gallon tank, just got it last week and started the fishless cycling process. Its been about 6 days now. I have eco-complete substrate (good thing I read on internet first on what type to get). I have a 68 watt coralife light 6700K, I think. Nice, Eheim cannistar filter that is rated to handle 100 gallon tanks, even.

Right now, my myriophyllum is like half dead and half alive. One large bright green stem has stayed nice and healthy, one that was like 2 inches the first day, grew like crazy to 4 inches in like only a day. And there is also a new sprout that you can see in image I will put in post in the reflection on back of tank coming out ground . But the other stems are all yellowish-browning, and are not rigid at all? Is this normal? One thing did read about some stores growing their plants out of water, then when they get back in water they have to regrow themselves to adapt to new environment. Not sure this is case, since I got this plant from my LFS where it was in their planted tank waiting to be sold.

I am afraid I am not getting enough CO2 into tank. I have some flow on surface from the water return as I try to get Oxygen in the tank for my bacteria to start growing, and am I losing too much CO2? I finally found a post talking about carbon filters in the filter, and decided I should maybe remove my carbon layer from my cannister, which I just did yesterday. Should I buy some Flourish Excel to get carbon back in my tank?

Also, I read that after doing this ammonia fishless cycling the tank will be really brown at the end, is there any way to fix this other than a giant 90% water change? (although I think the huge change is mainly to get all the nitrates out and safe water to add fish for). Will algae eaters added at end help with the brown gunk all over at end?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would start with flourish excel but I'm thinking you will need true Co2 introduced into the tank. I didn't see where you were injecting CO2 via DIY or pressurized in your post.


----------



## jmk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

I picked up some API Pro Series Leaf Zone, is this as adequate as the Flourish Excel?

Yeah, I don't have any CO2 yet... I may have to tone down my plant choices and try to run without for now. But, I may give in and try to set up a DIY system. The pressurized systems seem a little hardcore for a little 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Leaf zone is a fertilizer. Excel is basically a liquid form of Carbon for the plants to use. Instead of injecting it as a gas.


----------



## jmk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, at first, I thought I found out excel was a good source of carbon if you didn't have CO2 injection. Then I thought I was wrong. Now I am back to original thought


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe that it is also important to do a big (50% to 90%) water change after a fishless cycle because you want the resulting bacteria not the water chemistry that got you there. Per this article http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article14.html the ammonia that you used likely has hydroxide or chloride attached. The water change gets rid of the resulting carbon dioxide produced which acidifies your water.


----------

